# Help with Diamondback Response XE



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys, just joined this forum and have a question to ask. I just bought a new Response XE from Dicks and I was looking to start upgrading it. I wanted to swap to a 9 speed rear casette and SRAM x-5 rear derail and shifters. 

The bike was said to have come with a PG-820 8 speed rear cog, but it instead has a 7 speed. This seems to be an issue because the 7 speed is of a freewheel design and apparently it wont accept new gearsets like the PG-950 I was planning on adding to it. What can I do to make this accept a 9 speed rear gear? Thanks guys. 

-Andy


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Everyone on here is going to tell you the same thing. Don' t waste your time or money on that bike, its not worth it.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you sure it's the XE model? This shows it's 8sp. http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3965186

Best bet would be to return it if possible and get a bike with the components you want. If they represented it as the XE model, I think you have a good argument for an exchange/return.

If you are stuck with it and still want to upgrade, you will need a 8-9sp rear wheel, cassette, chain, shifters....


----------



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

rlouder said:


> Are you sure it's the XE model? This shows it's 8sp. http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3965186
> 
> Best bet would be to return it if possible and get a bike with the components you want. If they represented it as the XE model, I think you have a good argument for an exchange/return.
> 
> If you are stuck with it and still want to upgrade, you will need a 8-9sp rear wheel, cassette, chain, shifters....


Well I was planning on the cassette, chain, shifters, and a New SRAM X5 rear derailler. So I guess at this point I would need to find a genuine Diamondback Response rear wheel with the 8 speed gear in it and swap it onto my bike. Any ideas where I can find such a wheel? Thanks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

When did you buy it?

I'd say a freewheel is a significant enough misrepresentation that you should take it back. If they won't let your return, call your bank or your credit card company and dispute the charges. If you paid cash... get a bank account, and call your local Better Business Bureau.

You're asking about spending over $100 on a sub-$300 bike for which you've already paid $330. At the end of this, you'll have spent at least $430, +tax, on a $330 bike - doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Why?*



andyfloyd said:


> Well I was planning on the cassette, chain, shifters, and a New SRAM X5 rear derailler. So I guess at this point I would need to find a genuine Diamondback Response rear wheel with the 8 speed gear in it and swap it onto my bike. Any ideas where I can find such a wheel? Thanks.


The difference between 21 and 29 gear ratio choices isn't that dramatic. Much of what you gain in additional gear ratios is cross over across your front rings.

I'd take the bike back and ask for what you paid for.

I would also save your upgrade money and apply that toward a new bike when the time comes. Until then, ride the bike you have, have fun and keep the rubber side down.


----------



## Markapuu (Feb 24, 2011)

The Response XE has the same frame as the Sport and Comp. It's just a made for Dick's model, like the Topanga at Sports Authority. Might get more support by posting in the Diamondback forum.


----------



## andyfloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

Markapuu said:


> The Response XE has the same frame as the Sport and Comp. It's just a made for Dick's model, like the Topanga at Sports Authority. Might get more support by posting in the Diamondback forum.


Where is said diamondback forum? I will find it. Anyways, I know it might sound odd, but im going to keep the bike since it has a good frame and just replace the rear wheel with one thats not freewheel. I went to the bike shop and it looks like a wheel is 90 bucks, for a shimano. Call me crazy but Im gonna keep the bike and slowly mod it.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

The mavic crossrides are still on sale. You can get a nice set of wheels(front and back) for 90. Mucho better than entry level wheels. At that price, they're worth the upgrade even if you don't change gearing.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=687241


----------



## Markapuu (Feb 24, 2011)

andyfloyd said:


> Where is said diamondback forum? I will find it. Anyways, I know it might sound odd, but im going to keep the bike since it has a good frame and just replace the rear wheel with one thats not freewheel. I went to the bike shop and it looks like a wheel is 90 bucks, for a shimano. Call me crazy but Im gonna keep the bike and slowly mod it.


http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

mtbnoobadam said:


> Everyone on here is going to tell you the same thing. Don' t waste your time or money on that bike, its not worth it.


Dude, don't be a snob.

The frame should last you a lot longer than you'll need it to last.
Just ride the **** out of it and replace parts as they break. And if you watch your local Craigslist you should be able to find a used rear wheel for cheap.

But research says the Response XE does come with a 7 Speed *Cassette*. Apparently XE is the totally "budget" bike.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

UEDan said:


> Dude, don't be a snob.


Actually I wasn't trying to be a snob. It was kind of a sacrastic statement since it seems like everytime anyone mentions they bought a bike from one of those big stores all the comments generally say to take it back and get a real bike or don't waste your money on upgrading that, so on and so forth... Sorry it came off like that, I don't want to offend the thread police...


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh my bad man. I'm bad with internet sarcasm =P *Dunce*


----------



## Ganymede_Illusion (Mar 12, 2011)

I can attest as the owner of a 2006 DB Response Sport, I can keep up with 2,000 dollar Stump Jumpers and Rock-Hoppers. It is a very rugged bike, but it's componets like the front forks are garbage compared to anything Specialized. It has mid grade everything else and cheap grips, bars...things like that(but they work. I imagine the ride is rougher compared to a Specialized due to this.

On the upside is the frame is awesome and aggressive not to mention tough. She'll pull the front up like nothing..you have to watch it and you sit practically over the rear centers of the rear wheel.
It's a totally upgradeable bike...it can be made into probably the most bad ass bike on the trail if you wanted to replace everything with better stuff. 

On this bike it's the frame...it is awesome and I am thinking about keeping it and upgrading and make it a custom ride nothing anyone else has.... New paint with cool graphics....everything. 

Specialized are nice, but I hate cookie cutter bikes...seems like everyone in my group has a Specialized except for me and a couple others on Treks. I got a few "what the hell is that bike?" comments since I started group riding lol. 

I say "I got it from Dick's lol.... and I can keep mid-field with Treks and Specialized behind me...heheheh 

But that front fork is an ass licking waiting to happen.....I found that out yesterday lol.... THE Respon's downfalls are the front forks and the mid grade stuff....the frame however is and can be a #1 on the trail with the right stuff supporting it.

All in all for the money, it is probably one of the best bikes to get started on...it won't cost yo umuch, it's tuff, looks aggressive, super frame and just a bike willing to start yo uoff slow and put yo uin the Zone when you are ready.


----------



## bigodeal (Nov 24, 2011)

*DB Response for college kid?*

Sorry to semi-hijack your thread but I am a newbie here and can't post until I have 5 reply type posts. My college son is looking for a bike to ride around his hilly college town and I am wondering if the Black Friday deal at Dick's Sporting Goods listed below on a DB Response XE is worth it. Can others please comment on this bike? He has a little riding experience but isn't into riding trails on a regular basis...mostly needs something decent to ride from one side of campus to another and hop some curbs and potholes in the process. He thinks he might prefer some suspension on the back but isn't sure it's absolutely necessary. This would be an early Christmas present to him.

Diamondback Men's Response XE Mountain Bike 2012
ITEM NUMBER: 11492818
(Sorry, again, I can't post a link until I've got 10 posts on this message board)
( 12 Reviews )
Price: $349.99 $549.99* 
You save: $200.00 (36%)
Now $249.98! Men's Response XE Mountain Bike! Early Bird Special! (See Promotion Details) 
Frame: DB 6061-T6 Aluminum w/ Hooded Strongbox Top Tube, Formed Down Tube, DB Snake Stays, replaceable hanger
Fork: SR Suntour XCT 100mm travel coil fork
Rear Shock: N/A
Cranks: SR Suntour XCT V3 42/32/22t
Bottom Bracket: Cartridge
F. Derailleur: Microshift M-20
R. Derailleur: Shimano ALTUS
Shifter: Shimano EF-51 7spd EZ-Fire
Brake Levers: Promax 3 finger Alloy Linear w/ reach Adjust
Brakes: Tektro Novela Disc 6" rotors
Cog Set: Shimano 7spd (14-28)


----------



## Rileyhimself (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a 2012 response I bought from Dicks..I know everyone says wait til it breaks to upgrade..but I wanna upgrade so I can ride for awhile without stuff breaking! Please any advice?!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I hate to be "that guy" but you asked.

The fork, the entire drivetrain and the hubs.

The other thing is that sooner or later, everything breaks, from Altus to XTR. While Altus may wear out a lot sooner, it's not like you develop a magic fall-avoidance field when you bolt an expensive rear derailleur to your bike.

Start putting away money. When you damage something expensive, it's decision time. Having a little money makes it a harder decision in some ways - if you only have $10, it's a no-brainer to order an Altus derailleur from a discounter for $8 - but you at least have some better options. Have another look at Craig's List and EBay if an expensive bike is still out of the question when it comes up. You've noticed that a lot of people go through a ton of high-dollar bikes on this site. Where do you think their old bikes go? My roommate picked up a really nice Scott hardtail with a Fox F-series fork for $650 several months ago from an older gentleman who bought it to race and found that he always preferred his FS.


----------



## Rileyhimself (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you! I'm used to riding my huffy around the block when I was in my middle school years do in essence I am new to mountain biking! The rear dérailleur has already acted up! Easy fix..the frame seems solid as a rock but the parts you mentioned are kinda screwy..I'll have a look on eBay again..any websites that have decent upgrades for my setup? It's a 21 speed..I'd like to put hydraulics on the bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't thank me yet. Total up the cost of a whole new drivetrain, a set of wheels, and a fork and you're spending as much as you would if you just bought the new bike that others are suggesting.

As far as brakes - what's on there now? If you don't already have disc brakes, this upgrade requires new wheels and sometimes a new frame or fork. They also don't magically make you a better bike handler. (Would be nice for me if they did...)


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

There are soooo many good deals right now on 2011 parts.

I'm not going to tell you not to do it because... well... because we all have done it at one time or another...

That, and the fact that you actually are going to learn how to install and setup the parts. If the cost of entry several hundred dollars, it still might be worth it for a skill you will have for your lifetime. Anyway.....

I've been pricing stuff from pricepoint.com. X7 shifters are as low as $30. X7 Rear Derailleur, $50. Stylo OCT 3.3 with BB can be bought from Blue Sky Cycling for $150. etc, etc, etc. On top of that.. you'll need tools... oh and a good workstand.

Pricy? Yup... The ability to fix your bike for the rest of your life? Priceless...


----------



## Rileyhimself (Jan 31, 2012)

Andrwswitch I have Tektro mechanical discs on it...rode a friends trek with hydraulic brakes and loved the way they felt


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yep...*



Rileyhimself said:


> Andrwswitch I have Tektro mechanical discs on it...rode a friends trek with hydraulic brakes and loved the way they felt


That would be the difference between $50 brakes and $220 brakes.

As Andrew said, it's pretty easy to spend more than a bike is worth in upgrades. I'd ride the hell out of your bike as is and upgrade with a new bike vs. upgrading a lower end (for mountain bikes) bike.

Ken


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I just got back from a ride. My bike is a poster child for upgradeitis. Rather than counting upgrades, I'll say what's stock.

The seatpost. And maybe one of the headset spacers.

It's actually on its second replacement suspension fork.

I have my reasons I did this. (Everybody's an exception.  ) But if I had access to the deals I have on parts now when I bought the bike, I'd probably have spent more then. As it is, I'm confident that I've spent more on replacement parts to keep it rolling than I would have if I went higher-end to begin with.

At this point, I'm actually very happy with my bike, and I see it more as _my_ mountain bike than as a Specialized Hardrock, something that's really only true of the frame. But when people get a new bike and start talking about doing the same thing, I tell them not to. You have an opportunity to get out in front of this process. Wait too long and you'll have to replace enough pieces just to keep it rolling that you'll feel committed to the bike. Which is fine in a sense - no matter how high-end a bike someone buys, things are going to break - but a moderately high-mileage mountain biker will erode away the components on an entry-level bike pretty fast.

I guess what I'm saying is that IME it's difficult to keep a build below about Deore level rolling, so you need to buy it one way or the other. Getting a complete bike that's already built that way is a lot less expensive than buying the pieces (and new wheels, fork, aftermarket brakes, etc.) piecemeal.

So like Ken said - ride the bike you have. Try not to bolt money to it, because once you do it's gone. And get a new bike, maybe one that fits what you love about mountain biking a little better, once you've figured out what that is, when things start to fail.


----------



## NEwrench (Aug 14, 2013)

Anything Diamondback, or anything else really bought from Dick's is going to be a 7 speed... I'm a bike tech there. It's an OK bike and the price keeps dropping. If I wasn't saving up for a fat-bike or a new road bike I would get one and just upgrade parts as they break.


----------



## JP983 (Apr 8, 2014)

Even the sales man at ***** told me to stay away... Now they are sold in mart stores, may be better of finding a better built bike. He suggested Fuji SE to me. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## cmville330 (Aug 4, 2014)

Andy and/or Riley? What components did you guys end up going with and if you don't mind where did you get them from and about how much did they cost? I have the same bike and am wanting to make a few upgrades. I do plan on upgrading my bike but not until next summer and would still like to have a reliable back up bike (thus the upgrades on my Diamondback) Also, did either of you happen to put a Gyro on your bike? Thanks


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't have that bike, but after looking at the specs, I would upgrade the fork first. You'll get the most bang for the buck upgrade there. After that, replace what breaks. Upgrading the drivetrain will be $$$.

A lot of people will tell you to buy a new bike. I'll tell you to do what you want.


----------



## Jimmy562 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey guys.

Used the **** out of my response sport and now feel like i need to upgrade the fork. I am able to get a good deal on a rockshox domain 180mm front fork, but dont know if the bike would even accommodate the fork.

What do you guys think?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Jimmy562 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Used the **** out of my response sport and now feel like i need to upgrade the fork. I am able to get a good deal on a rockshox domain 180mm front fork, but dont know if the bike would even accommodate the fork.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Pretty sure bike geo wasn't made for 180mm

Why 180 though?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higgins617 (Sep 14, 2009)

That is definitely way too much fork for the way these bikes are set up, trust me not a good idea.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Jimmy562 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Used the **** out of my response sport and now feel like i need to upgrade the fork. I am able to get a good deal on a rockshox domain 180mm front fork, but dont know if the bike would even accommodate the fork.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Pass on the good deal and get a fork that frame was made for.


----------



## Brandon A (Mar 2, 2015)

After one summer of riding my response xe on local trails my wheels we sad. I replaced them first with some mavic rims/shimano hubs. Along with that I got an 8 speed cassette and had to change the stock shifter/brake assembly to an 8 speed. With future plans of replacing drive train to a 2x10 deore(with hydraulic brakes), maybe xt if I can find a good deal, when this one wears out. Then I wanted to drop some weight, so I also replaced the handlebars, stem and handle grips. I thoroughly enjoyed those upgrades and in the middle of the summer I came into a little extra money to buy a rockshox gold fork(100mm not 180mm, it's not a downhill bike), and a Cane Creek 40 headset. If your mechanically inclined you can do these upgrades yourself and really that's the only way it's economically worth it. If you pay your lbs to do it then you should've bought a better bike in the first place.


----------

